# Explorer II



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

*Explorer II*


View Advert


In reasonable condition please - will be a daily so minty fresh will he a shame to batter - budget isnt set but I'm aiming at the cheaper end of the market so box and papers aren't really that important. 
I can pay to suit or offer a couple of trade options plus cash - Oris TT1 or Seamaster Bond auto .

Beginning to think I'm cursed !
1 pinched in transit and now 2 sellers have decided to keep even before money has been discussed ! 
Perhaps I'll say im not looking while secretly trying . Then I'll be flooded with offers 




*Advertiser*

back to the top



*Date*

09/11/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

